# Buck sighting



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

Was driving along the highway yesterday spotted few deer out feeding around 4:50pm. There was four does and a huge 10pt standing in the middle of the herd. I was surprised to see he still had both sides of his rack!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Not surprising to me...I've seen buck supporting their head gear as late as mid-March.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I saw a large buck coming home from class the other night heading north on 19 just outside of Fremont. I might have to start hunting in the winter time. I envisioned lots of burgers and jerky when that buck crossed my path


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Got a ten and an eight visiting my bird feeder and both are still carrying their antlers.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

... spent an hour shed hunting yesterday, but no luck.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

icebucketjohn said:


> ... spent an hour shed hunting yesterday, but no luck.


I've seen bucks sporting their gear in April.

But this last Sunday, I spotted a 4 point spike buck, well a 2 point spike buck off in a field.

Guess they are starting.

Nik


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thursday night I had 6 deer in my backyard in Tallmadge . Four does and 2 dandy bucks both sporting their racks !!!


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

I went out shed hunting today and found a 4 point shed. We had pictures from early february with bucks that had recently shed antlers so I know there are some out there. I am trying to train my dobie to find sheds... So far no luck, but she did find a couple of deer carcasses that someone had dumped. Maybe there's hope?


----------

